# boarder whats to finnaly learn to tape



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Ive been boarding for seven years with my bro and now added my first grunt my boy. Its going great all the tapers are happy with our work had a bit of review on screws with the new crew size haha. If you do everything else good tapers will forgive you on one or two jobs.With the extra help im sure i can make some time to start taping as well as boarding i know its not eazy i went on my own from a very shady boss way to early and had to learn so much on my own it was hard and i had to deal with alot of defeat from other boarders lol .Well thats over i persivered now other teams ask us the qustions and we dont mind helping out after all the help we neeeded coming up. om new to the internet and love this forum im i got a vidieo lesson package from Jhon d luman it seems real good on explaing automatic tools but i know i need way more any suggestions on good vidieo or books would be awsome and opinions on these vidieos i got with luman would be cool tks i know you tapers got a lot of knowledge and i want it .


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome, read the posts on here, especially some of the older ones, and use the search function. There is a gold mine worth of wealth in information to be had for the taking!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

You could start with how you currently do things, and we could offer some tips to alter your approach, or confirm that it's the correct way to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome gordie. I always think it makes for a good taper if you started out as a boarder. And after taping a while your boarding will likely improve as well knowing what the taper is up against. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Where are you from?

I recommend you sign up for our 2 day training course 
www.trim-tex.com

With 2 pro tapers and 4 carpenters as educators I'm sure you can ask for a third day focused on finishing and learn a lot. 

We have every type of finishing tool made so you can get them dirty and help figure out your path.

Joe


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome Gordie.. 2buck started out as a hanger ,,and now he's trying his hand at finishing rock...lol!!!!! 
Finishing behind you own hanging will make you an even better hanger! Anything you need to know Is right here..Ya just got to dig through the sheeps...:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Welcome Gordie.. 2buck started out as a hanger ,,and now he's trying his hand at finishing rock...lol!!!!!
> Finishing behind you own hanging will make you an even better hanger! Anything you need to know Is right here..Ya just got to dig through the sheeps...:thumbsup:


And I'm the only taper the drywallers like, b/c I'm a ex rocker









I agree with Fr8train, go back to the oldest post, and read your way forward, there's a lot of nuggets of information.

Lets face it, there's only so many times you can answer the same questions over and over and over and over and over again:blink:

Most of the time, the regulars will direct you to a old post anyhow:thumbup:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd like to Duck-Tape Lumans mouth!











Who said that?:blink:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

*still a boarder*

tks every one im in regina canada and we are busy. a couple of the tapers i work with have been showing me some stuff its tricky nothing like installing haha. Im so glad this site is here i didn't have anything like this when learning how to board lol. you guys have been a'lot of help and from what i can see probably will always be looking forward to new projects and i will try to share some of my trickss on boarding and steal framing got a few. pretty cool you guys do this.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Seems like when you have to tape your own hanging you do a little better job.lol 
I to have been a hanger for 20 yrs and the last couple ive been taping alot more because work is so slow.I have learned alot from this site too.I used hot mud for the first time this weekend on a small patch job.I read and asked questions on this site to get me thru it.I guess to after watching tapers for years things kind of get in your head to help you thru it.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

*wants to learn to tape*



Trim-Tex said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> I recommend you sign up for our 2 day training course
> www.trim-tex.com
> ...


wish i could but im in sask canada little ways away trying to find something similar closer to home base no luck so far


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

this is where the quetion of what tools i should start out with should be no over on tricks of the trade wasn't thinkin.

Like i said a S.T. is prob where ill start but i think i should buy the other stuff from t.t columbia don,t know if you guys got advice ill take it 
got cash just no brains i get sucked in on new tools eazy.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

O and i do fire tape a'lot probly all boarders do it,s just easyer than getting a taper to come and do it i use a mud box and knife


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> this is where the quetion of what tools i should start out with should be no over on tricks of the trade wasn't thinkin.
> 
> Like i said a S.T. is prob where ill start but i think i should buy the other stuff from t.t columbia don,t know if you guys got advice ill take it
> got cash just no brains i get sucked in on new tools eazy.


Here's a thread for you to read through gordie http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/starting-out-auto-taping-tools-3489/

Go to You tube also, and look through some of Moose boys (precision taping) vids. he has some vids on homax banjo and how to make a slop bucket (click on his vids in his signature line)

the bigger argument is, do we turn you into a H&T or P&K guy:thumbup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's a thread for you to read through gordie http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/starting-out-auto-taping-tools-3489/
> 
> Go to You tube also, and look through some of Moose boys (precision taping) vids. he has some vids on homax banjo and how to make a slop bucket (click on his vids in his signature line)
> 
> the bigger argument is, do we turn you into a H&T or P&K guy:thumbup:


 Perfect i was just out the door to work and wife called me back have to wait for mr. rooter to fix my toilet . "think ill smoke one and read that thread".

I would't sluff off but were the only ones workin til monday any how can't even get anything loaded taper came in was real happy no heat in the units that i've finished.

ive checked out P.T. videos and your's as well just figuerd out when i watch one i can acsess all of them buy going to videos.

i use a small knife for fire taping 5" i think and ill probably go with H&T I've used a trowel cement finishing "probably the worst job i ever tried out" did it long enough to get the hang of trowling that crap and long enough for the goof to rip me a full pay check don't ever work under the table bites you in the ass.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

you sound like a quick learner, maybe try a zook. I have never owned a zook or ever needed to rely on one but they are a great tool once mastered. I use banjo ( over 20 years) and have had some success:yes:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

chris said:


> you sound like a quick learner, maybe try a zook. I have never owned a zook or ever needed to rely on one but they are a great tool once mastered. I use banjo ( over 20 years) and have had some success:yes:


 I know it's tempting zooks rule and listening to u guys they don't sound as hard as mabie some tapers have been telling me to learn .

Our main taper "definatley the best taper i work with ",,say's it takes a year to learn it so that kind of scared me off.

But he might have ment it takes a year of using it before you've been through enough s#@t to say your good don,t know

I might buy that finishing set i seen from columbia on here.

Here's the thing wify's b day is in feb and i got to buy her something good she got me a gold chain and cross for my bday she' expecting somthing good i've been cheap for a few.

I've got a bunch of work lined up i figure i can make an extra 2000$ this month so 500$ for her and hopefully 1500$ for me haha.:::thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gordie said:


> O and i do fire tape a'lot probly all boarders do it,s just easyer than getting a taper to come and do it i use a mud box and knife


 gordie - I am amazed at how many boarders are afraid to get mud on their hands. Looks like you got over that fear. Want to piss a boarder off just put a bit of mud on the handle of his screw gun. Some act like it is ruined.


----------

